# MTB-TOUR 2010 der Wasgau Biker in Silz



## Wasgau-Biker (31. Mai 2010)

[FONT="]Hallo BikerInnen tolle Stimmung gestern bei der MTB-Tour in Silz, SWR3 hat auf Grund des Wetterberichtes zum, im Bettbleiben aufgerufen 150 StarterInnen wollten zu den Harten gehören und habe sich auf die Strecke gewagt. Die durch die starken Regenfälle in der Nacht auch alles abgefordert hat. Bei der Tour war das Wetter okay und die Sonne gab auch ihr bestes! Schreibt mal wir die Tour bei euch in den Beine und im Kopf ankam!  [/FONT]
  [FONT="] Herzlichen Dank für eure Teilnahme![/FONT]
  [FONT="]Die Wasgau Biker  [/FONT]


----------



## südpfälzer (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Wasgau-Biker,

Ihr solltet einen Link im Lokalforum setzten, sonst findet dies hier keiner. Zumindest keiner, der dabei war.
Am besten hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225083

Die Meinung ist ja immer subjektiv.
Ich habe mal mit, "ja", anspruchsvoll gestimmt, da ich mich noch immer als Anfänger bezeichne und die Strecke, gerade auch durch den weichen Boden, für mich schon ans Limit ging und manchmal darüber hinaus.
Andere sehen das sicher anders.
Auf jeden Fall werden ich und meine Mitfahrer nachstes Jahr wieder dabei sein.

Grüße aus Billigheim

Südpfälzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasgau-Biker (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Südpfälzer,
danke für Deine Antwort, wir sind erst seit kurzem hier im Forum und sind für jeden Tipp dankbar. Wir haben wahrscheinlich die falsche Stelle für die Umfrage gewählt (aller Anfang ist schwer). Bei der Wettersituation würden wir die Strecke als sehr anspruchsvoll bezeichnen.
Gruß die Wasgau Biker


----------



## Trail-Bremse (6. Juni 2010)

Ich war schon den Tag vorher mit dem Bike unterwegs und hab mir dann auf den zugeschlammten 50 km absolut den Rest gegeben 
Durch die kurzen, aber giftigen Anstiege im tiefen Schlamm und einen Überlenker-Abgang hatten mir die 50km absolut gereicht. Hab erst wieder Donnerstags auf dem Radl gesessen.
Fahre die CTF Silz allerdings regelmäßig seit vielen Jahren und komme immer wieder gerne. Sehr übersichtlich und familär  Ist auch schön dass man hinterher noch zusammen sitzen und quatschen kann. 
Bin auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.  Hoffentlich gibts mal wieder besseres Wetter, aber das habt ihr ja nicht in der Hand. Jedenfalls vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für die gelungenen CTFs all die Jahre!!!!


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. Juni 2010)

Hi, also ich fand die Tour genau richtig. 

Natürlich wünscht man sich immer noch einen Trail mehr . 
Veranstaltungen mit "Langeweile Charakter" gibt es genügend, also bitte an dem Grundkonzept festhalten.  

Danke noch mal für die Super Strecke, bombige Verpflegung und super Stimmung. 

2011 ist schon gebucht.


----------



## Wasgau-Biker (12. Juni 2010)

Erst mal Danke für die Positiven Aussagen zu Unserer Tour und die Ankündigung nächstes  Jahr wieder an den  Starten zu gehen.  Nächste Jahr wir die Tour volljährig (18.) vielleicht fällt uns da was Besonderes ein.
  Gruß die Wasgau Biker


----------



## südpfälzer (26. November 2010)

Hallo Wasgau-Biker,

nachdem sich der Terminkalender für 2011 langsam füllt, würde es mich interessieren, ob es für die CTF Silz auch schon einen Termin gibt.
Immerhin gibt es ja die Volljährigkeit zu feiern.

Gruß
Südpfälzer


----------



## Wasgau-Biker (29. April 2011)

Hallo Südpfälzer, wir sind mal wieder zu spät weil wir uns so intensiv mit der Neue Strecke besäftigt habe, wie schon im Forun verkündet ist der Termin am 29.05.11. 
Ach ja wenn der Forst mit spielt wird die Strecke sehr viel neue Anteile haben.
Gruß die Wasgau Biker

Wir werden im Block unter ctf silz weiter machen, da tut sich mehr


----------

